# Holly the Hamster



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I just wanted to share Holly with you all. She was purchased from Petco on December 17th of 2011 and has been with me ever since. I love her to bits. 

Here she is showcasing her home. Of course, she gets a lot of cuddles and outside time apart from living in there. I know its a little small, but its all I can manage right now.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

AWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! SO CUTE!!!!! Oh man I want a hamster so bad! She is just adorable!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Hammies are always cute! :3


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

awwww


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

She's cute, here is my Bayleigh GingerFlower: She now has a Purple and White wheel much like the one in your pic..


----------

